# Nouveau models, Superbes!



## Guest (Apr 9, 2013)

Bonjour, 

En visite a Macao pour voyage d affaire, j ai decouvert deux marques de monters qui m'ont epatees. Macao, city of dreams!
J ai vu d abord les montres Quinting avec leurs disques de saphire, elles sont completement transparentes. Ils ont developpe un technology surprenante de verres superposes! A voir, avec des rosasses comme mouvement, tres originale.
Et puis j ai vu cette autre marque, Atomtime qui veut remplacer les montres radio pilotees avec un systeme qui connecte la monter directement a l'iphone. J ai beaucoup aime car la montre n a pas besoin d etre rechargee, ou quoi que ce soit. J aurais voulus plus d information sur leurs models, car les monrtes n avaient pas de prix indiques? 
Est ce que quelqu un aurait plus d information?

Merci, merci,


----------

